# Hello from Saratoga Springs, NY



## gkygrl (Dec 23, 2007)

Hello,

I am just getting back into martial arts after about 20 years (I studied in the Army as an MP).  My choice is Combat Hapkido since this really matches what I studied in the past -- and I found it a lot of fun.

I am looking forward to starting class after I heal from a thyroid surgery in early January.  A goal to shoot for.  I love forums, so I was happy to find this one.

Happy holidays everyone!

Diana


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hello Diana and welcome to Martial Talk, we have alot of combat Hapkido folks here.


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hello!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## gkygrl (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone!  I am looking forward to reading and learning and contributing where I can ... although it has been a LONG time since I studied any martial arts -- I am so excited to be getting back into it.  Even if I am about 25 years older than my Army days   LOL


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hello Diana and welcome to  MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome

Are you returning to Hapkido or something else?


----------



## agemechanic03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome and Happy Posting!!


----------



## gkygrl (Dec 23, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome
> 
> Are you returning to Hapkido or something else?



I am starting Combat Hapkido.  The method I learned in the US Army / SWAT training was a mix of Judo / BJJ and some other techniques geared towards "quick kill" and self-defense.  I was 18-19 at the time.  Crazy fun 

Combat Hapkido seems to really fit where I was and I have found a local school that teaches it and has a great philosophy.  I'm really excited about it.


----------



## Drac (Dec 23, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..I too am a Combat Hapkido practioneer..Looking forward to your posts...


----------



## harold (Dec 23, 2007)

Hello and welcome


----------



## arnisador (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome! I was an Army civilian (at USMA), but never in the service.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 23, 2007)

Hello Diane, Welcome to MT


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 24, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## gkygrl (Dec 24, 2007)

I've been on the board for one day only and can I just say something .... you guys and gals are some of the nicest and most respectful bunch I've ever come across on a forum of any kind.

I guess it comes with being an MA practitioner and the idea of mutual respect.

Thank you, what a nice welcome.  I look forward to participating and learning more.

:cheers:


----------



## HKphooey (Dec 24, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------

